# Cat behaviour thoughts?



## heebiejeebies (16 June 2013)

Just lighthearted pondering really... 

My cat is just over a year old, a month ago we moved house and on his second day outside (had been kept in for a week prior) he was hit by a car and very nearly died. 

In the old house he never had any problems, was a brave wee cat, not a care in the world and now he is a lot more nervous - understandably. 

My question is... in the old house, he used to catch and kill prey and leave it on my doorstep, he NEVER brought them in. No idea why, as I wouldn't have bothered if he did. But now, he catches live prey and brings it in to the house and sets it free, so I've got to usher whatever it is back outside again!

I know cats catch prey as a means of teaching us how to hunt. It's not a 'reward' for their 'masters', it's because more dominant cats see us as their young and we have to be taught how to catch prey, so this is how they show us, the same way they would show their young. 

So, is he 

a) so traumatised by the new house which he hates (and keeps running away for a couple of nights at a time) to the point this is maybe a form of punishment to me for moving house lol

or 

b) maybe he feels I am getting smarter in my old age and can now be trusted to catch my own prey so he is bringing it live to me, to catch myself? Might explain the look of disgust/disappointment in his face when I shoo it out the door haha 

What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## Fransurrey (17 June 2013)

Can I ask where you read that cats are trying to teach us to hunt? Cats hunt because of drives. Although mostly well fed, the drive is still there to stock up. Some will go back to prey when they're hungry, some lose interest and go to their food bowl. Mine likes to devour the lot in some feeding frenzy. The last poor critter was reduced to an appendix in less than 5 minutes. Lovely.

A month isn't a long time, especially if he's still recuperating (lucky kitty!). A nervous cat will 'play' with prey more than a confident one. It's thought that the tossing and batting is to disorientate the prey ready for the final bite/kill. A bite or scratch that abscesses would be potentially lethal for a wild cat, so this is to their advantage. So, my thoughts are that your cat is a) still settling into his new home and b) still recovering from his ordeal and although up to catching again, is still generally anxious and feeling vulnerable, so is less confident about that final bite.


----------



## TrasaM (17 June 2013)

Well never heard that before .. All of the cats I've had became really cross with me for rescuing their victims and soon learnt not to let me anywhere near if it was still alive. Current boy brings me dead things  I say YUK bad cat whist thanking him for his contribution. I put it back outside and it disappears..I assume he eats them. 

Your cat was lucky to survive and hopefully he will be very careful of traffic now.


----------



## heebiejeebies (17 June 2013)

Here are a few links as to why a cat really brings us their prey.... a google search brings up plenty more. 

http://www.cracked.com/article/226_6-adorable-cat-behaviors-with-shockingly-evil-explanations_p2/

http://www.livescience.com/34471-cats-dead-animals.html

http://www.petsadviser.com/behaviors/why-cat-bring-dead-animals-mice/

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/gift-bearing-cats.htm


So. Do we think that since he used to kill his prey, and now he brings it to me alive is because he is more nervous after his accident?


----------



## Suelin (18 June 2013)

I think that you are overthinking this really.  Cats do what cats do, that is their charm.  My burmese used to do this and then all sit around and watch animatedly while I retrieved the mouse and put it outside for them to bring in again.  I felt quite sure that their view was that if I could have pets indoors then so could they.

None of them had ever been traumatised in any way, they just did what they wanted to do.


----------



## heebiejeebies (18 June 2013)

Suelin said:



			I think that you are overthinking this really.
		
Click to expand...

If you read the opening line of my post it says 'Just lighthearted pondering really'

Jesus, remind me never to post on here again... I apologise for asking a simple question in an attempt to see other peoples views.


----------



## TrasaM (18 June 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			If you read the opening line of my post it says 'Just lighthearted pondering really'

Jesus, remind me never to post on here again... I apologise for asking a simple question in an attempt to see other peoples views.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.. Take no heed. I used to have a cat who would sulk and punish me for going away and leaving him. I would get ignored when I got back and he would deliberately vandalise things, walls and sofa, whilst glaring at me. Some cats take to change better than others. Meanwhile you will just have to frisk him before he gets back into the house. Mine announces that he's got a catch by loud shouty miaows. If I ignore I'm likely to find animal remains deposited on the carpet .. Yucky !


----------



## suestowford (18 June 2013)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if stress has affected your cat's behaviour. Stress nearly killed mine last year.
Maybe the injuries are still feeling tender and your cat is reluctant to push it when hunting.


----------



## heebiejeebies (18 June 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Lol.. Take no heed. I used to have a cat who would sulk and punish me for going away and leaving him. I would get ignored when I got back and he would deliberately vandalise things, walls and sofa, whilst glaring at me. Some cats take to change better than others. Meanwhile you will just have to frisk him before he gets back into the house. Mine announces that he's got a catch by loud shouty miaows. If I ignore I'm likely to find animal remains deposited on the carpet .. Yucky !
		
Click to expand...

Haha sounds like a right character! Luckily mine does the opposite and is overly affectionate when I come back, I have a child vandalising the house and that's more than enough!! 



suestowford said:



			I wouldn't be at all surprised if stress has affected your cat's behaviour. Stress nearly killed mine last year.
Maybe the injuries are still feeling tender and your cat is reluctant to push it when hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even thought about the stress affecting him, I just assumed that after it took him a few days to be brave enough to venture back outside after the accident that he was 'over it' I guess. That's a really good point, maybe he isn't killing his prey because he isn't as confident as he was?


----------



## Suelin (18 June 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			If you read the opening line of my post it says 'Just lighthearted pondering really'

Jesus, remind me never to post on here again... I apologise for asking a simple question in an attempt to see other peoples views.
		
Click to expand...


Okay then, maybe you are over light heartedly pondering.  Is that better?  You asked for thoughts and I gave you mine.  If you don't want any thoughts then don't ask, it's very simple.


----------



## spike123 (18 June 2013)

I have 5 cats. 2 don't hunt at all and of the others 2 will bring me dead critters and one loves to bring hers in alive and uninjured. Not sure how she manages it but she has been known to bring in young crows bigger than she is as well as mice and bats. Of all of my cats I would say she is the most affectionate and tends to get jealous of the others having attention when she wants it and will regularly beat them up because of it. I've never really given it much thought as to why she does bring them in alive,just assumed it's her personal preference. On that cat programme on BBC2 recently they studied hunting and of 50 cats only 7 I think it was that actually brought back dead creatures. The rest weren't seen to be hunting at all.


----------



## heebiejeebies (19 June 2013)

spike123 said:



			I have 5 cats. 2 don't hunt at all and of the others 2 will bring me dead critters and one loves to bring hers in alive and uninjured. Not sure how she manages it but she has been known to bring in young crows bigger than she is as well as mice and bats. Of all of my cats I would say she is the most affectionate and tends to get jealous of the others having attention when she wants it and will regularly beat them up because of it. I've never really given it much thought as to why she does bring them in alive,just assumed it's her personal preference. On that cat programme on BBC2 recently they studied hunting and of 50 cats only 7 I think it was that actually brought back dead creatures. The rest weren't seen to be hunting at all.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that too, and that's what got me thinking about it! They thought it might be a possibility that some of the cats were eating their prey rather than bringing it home. Did you see the woman who was left with just an eyeball?! Lovely lol 

My cat is very affectionate and jealous too, regularly beats up the dog, and god forbid I have anyone over to the house, he goes in such a huff about it, it's like having another child!!


----------



## Leeloo21 (22 October 2018)

and what exactly upsets you? You do not like that your cat carries the prey to the house? Do you have a door for cats, or how does he bring in prey? What's the question?
If he puts it inside through a special door for cats - maybe you need to buy a new one? In some you can lock
These cat doors is suitable for this


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2018)

Sorry to change subject but suelin did you used to post on Arabian lines forum?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 October 2018)

Leeloo21 said:



			and what exactly upsets you? You do not like that your cat carries the prey to the house? Do you have a door for cats, or how does he bring in prey? What's the question?
If he puts it inside through a special door for cats - maybe you need to buy a new one? In some you can lock
These cat doors is suitable for this
		
Click to expand...

*cough*
You've gone back over 5 years, to bump this as your 1st post??


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			*cough*
You've gone back over 5 years, to bump this as your 1st post??
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even notice it was so old lol!


----------

